# ability to view/edit word/excel in mac laptop?



## BMark (Feb 26, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, but I don't have the answer for a question that my boss just asked me. She just bought a new mac powerbook and wants to know how she can view and/or edit ms documents such as word or excel.

Note that I actually don't have physical access to her laptop at the moment.

Her current desktop is a Sony Vaio with Windows XP Home SP2. 

Thanks so much!

:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Microsoft makes Office for the Mac. Also, iWork's apps will import most Office files. Also, there are open source apps that are free and import and export Office files. NeoOffice is the main one I'd reccomend.


And please don't color and supersize your text like that.


----------



## BMark (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay, thanks so much for the quick response. Sorry about the supersize text and color (I won't do it again). I did it for my benefit because I have very poor vision.

ray:


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd second NeoOffice. Also, if she is in need of an equivalent for MS Project, there is an open source version of that as well (Open Project I believe it's called).


----------

